# Wellesley or Boston for my last pick on CS ?



## redsox03 (Jan 6, 2007)

Im tryin to decide on my last pick for the CS exam Saturday. Im going to pick the town I live in, Worcerster and the MBTA. (I hear the MBTA is a good pick for Vets). I was going to pick Boston but, a cop I was talking to says Wellesley is looking for guys all the time(says there like a revolving door) and I dont have to live their, unlike Boston.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

You can change your choice when you see where you are on anyones list...so pick wellsley and if there are too many ahead of you, log into state website and change your selection....as a vet you should definately choose MBTA as a choice.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

I'm sure there's plent of police work to do in Wellesley.


----------



## redsox03 (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks Southside.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Unless you are a resident, Vet, close personal freind of Jesus Christ or some other special status don't plan on being hired by another CS P.D. No offense just telling it like it is.


----------



## redsox03 (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm a Vet.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2007)

Just to let you know. *You don't want to work for the wellesley police*! I grew up there and left to join the marines and came back and moved to the town next door to get on with them which I did. I have one thing to say *Cunningham Family*..As in Chief Terrence Cunningham. LT. Wayne Cunningham, SGT. Debra Cunningham (ordway,Married name),Patrolman Chris Cunningham. Why do you think they have such high turn over rate or the fact that ever wellesley kid leaves to get on with other towns.But go head put them down they are always hurting for people. WONDER WHY?? The moral is as low as you can get. ... STAY AWAY FROM THE CUNNINGHAM'S TAKE IT FROM SOMEONE WHO HAS FIRST HAND KNOWLEDGE!!!!!!!

Just another nugget of info. The turn over rate is one of the highest in the state for a department for that size and for any size department? Officers transfer pretty damn fast. Out of a recent recruit class of three only one is left and there have been aleast 10 other officers who have left recently.Just think about it do you really want to work for a department like that. I grew up in Wellesley and I didn't want to work for "THEM"and it is my HOME TOWN DEPARMENT that say's it all. THE CUNNINGHAM'S ARE THE WORST AND THEY HAVE RUINED THE DEPARTMENT. YES I'm Bitter all I wanted to be was a Wellesley cop when I was younger untill "THEY" came into power. They have crushed my dream and some many other wellesley kids dream of serving our home town. I know of 7 Wellelsey kids who are police officers and I make 8 all in other towns beside Wellelsey.And they feel the same as I do about the CUNNINGHAM'S and the department. STAY AWAY!!!!!!!!

*Redsox3* If no wellesley kid will work for the* CUNNINGHAMS* and all the out of town kids who get hired there realize the same thing . Why would you even consider it as place to work?! You said it yourself that it is "revolving door " There is a reason for that, Because if your not shinning a *Cunningham* Butt your in for one hell of time..If you want PM me, I have two very good friends of mine that I work with at my department that are former Wellelsey cops listen to what they have to say it's not a nice picture they paint...TRUST ME WELLESLEY POLICE IS ONE OF THE WORST DEPARTMENTS IN THE STATE


----------



## redsox03 (Jan 6, 2007)

thanks for the info.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

BUT!!! Redsox I dont know if you have the acdemy or not. I will assume you don't, my advice to you is take the friggin job in Wellsely if you can get it. I don't care if they beat you every day and piss in your face. You have two things on your mind, the FULLTIME POLICE ACADEMY and CIVIL SERVICE STATUS, one year, get off probation and LATERAL its that simple, do not turn down any chance to get the academy and CS status, I don't care how bad the place is!!


----------



## DVET1979 (Aug 4, 2004)

I got a card from Wellesley PD on the current test and one from Falmouth as well.


----------



## redsox03 (Jan 6, 2007)

I wouldnt complain. I just need to get my foot in the door.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Good man!


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

You may have better luck putting your name on the list for a small town that is civil service. I think I was 7th on the list for Manchester, as a non-vet non-resident two tests ago. Putting your name on the list for a mid-size to large city that you do not have residency is pretty much a waste of time.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2007)

Don't listen to "Swells"; obiviously he's a disgruntled, bitter person who had his dreams crushed. "boo hoo", some Marine he must have been. The Wellesley Police Dept is better off without an individual like that. RedSox03 wherever you end up starting, you could always attempt a lateral transfer to Wellesley down the road


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2007)

Naft1764 I quess my *purple heart* meant i was a bad marine. Only did eight years in the core got out as a staff seargant. I quess force recon is for pussy's too!!!! Just to let you know i'm a seargent now and have won officer of the year twice at my department i must be a real shit bird!!!!!! SO EAT IT

*NAFT1764 *since your into defending wellesley police hows that female officer (junior officer) on the department who had to work on christmas but didn't want to told everyone in the department she was going to call in sick gets pulled into the LT's office told she is going to work on christmas two days later gets hurt getting out of the cruiser and is still out I don't know about you i have never gottening hurt getting in and out of a cruiser/car and i have done it aleast million times ..or the seargant who SLEEPS with all of your female officers and dispatchers... QUALITY OFFICERS... *this is what happens when you don't hire straight down the list you hire on the basis if your father was a cop or someone in your family was a cop or you have someone you know call the chief which is all it takes to get on with Wellesley..... Wellelsey hasn't hired a wellelsey resident in 9 YEARS the last two Wellelsey residents hired was under a different chief.* *That is called discrimnation plan and simple!!!! *

*NAFT1764 *since your into defending wellesley police hows that female officer (junior officer) on the department who had to work on christmas but didn't want to told everyone in the department she was going to call in sick gets pulled into the LT's office told she is going to work on christmas two days later gets hurt getting out of the cruiser and is still out I don't know about you i have never gottening hurt getting in and out of a cruiser/car and i have done it aleast million times ..or the seargant who SLEEPS with all of your female officers and dispatchers... QUALITY OFFICERS... *this is what happens when you don't hire straight down the list you hire on the basis if your father was a cop or someone in your family was a cop or you have someone you know call the chief which is all it takes to get on with Wellesley..... Wellelsey hasn't hired a wellelsey resident in 9 YEARS the last two Wellelsey residents hired was under a different chief.* *That is called discrimnation plan and simple!!!! *


----------



## Redleg13D (May 19, 2007)

Swells said:


> Naft1764 I quess my *purple heart* meant i was a bad marine." Only did eight years in the core got out as a staff seargant. I quess force recon is for pussy's too!!!! Just to let you know i'm a seargent now and have won officer of the year twice at my department" i must be a real shit bird!!!!!! SO EAT IT


Because I've been in the Army NG for 7 years and spent one of those in Iraq. I'm going to give you the benefit of the doubt, however and few things are raissing some BS flags here.

1) If you were USMC for 8 years... that is plenty long enough to know it is the *CORPS* not the core.

2) You have misspelled *SERGEANT* several times in your post. (I could really care less about spelling on internet posts... but to do it several times when It is *YOUR TITLE*, is something else".

3) It is totally amazing how many Recon Marines are on internet forums!

So,

What Operations have you taken part in? Where did you recieve you PH? 
(Names & Dates)

What training schools have you been through? 
(Please, include Class #s as well)

Don't be insulted, as any operator has no problem answering these simple questions.


----------



## midwatch (Jan 5, 2007)

I would think after being Marine Recon and supercop for 2 years you might have learned a little punctuation.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Just a warning to all of you cool it down a bit,this is not the way for new members to act
on MassCops.

Harry
Moderator


----------



## Albundy (May 31, 2007)

kwflatbed, you are right and I respect that but for Swells to come on and disrespect a Police Department and A Family like he did is wrong and he needs to prove himself. To say he was in the Marine Corps for 8 years and he spells it "core", i don't think so. Now he is a no it all *"Seargent*". That must be a new rank, I have never heard of that one. I think he is disgruntled because he couldn't make the grade in Wellesley. But then again he said he grew up in "*Wellelsey", *where ever that is. Maybe he is from Swellsley, how bout Swell come out of the closet.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Anither picsing contset, can I gat in on the fun???


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

ya, fuk peeple who cant spell or evin puncshuate.

dum assis.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2007)

*NOBODY LISTEN TO SWELLS HE IS OUT OF HIS MIND*!!!! I live and grew up in wellelsey and let me tell you the wellesley police department is *first rate.* I have many friends on that department and they kick ass..*SO SHUT UP. *And you say your a marine ,well so was I and quess what? you must have been the biggest bag of shit to where the uniform!!!! *DON"T EVER DISRESPECT MY EAGLE GLOBE AND ANCHOR AGAIN !!!! *And for the department that you work for. I FEEL BAD FOR THEM you must be real winner to spread rumors like alittle girl in middle school..I'm trying to become a wellelsey police officer just took the test and I hope that i can join such a great department and my friends.. And on the Cunningham family thing they are really nice people who care about our town and they hire the best available canadates they can which they do!!!! Yes they have people leaving quite often but most are to go to the STATE POLICE and work for there home towns in which they grew up in, not because of one family,YOU ARE SO MISINFORMED it is ridiculous. *SO PLEASE KEEP YOUR THOUGHTS AND OPINIONS TO YOURSELF. *Sorry to everyone who had to read swells post he is in idiot!!!!!!!


----------



## Albundy (May 31, 2007)

jhunstew, outstanding post. Good luck to you in your quest to get on Wellesley and thank you for serving our great country. Don't let Swells get you down, we should know who he is by the end of the day.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

ahhhhhh shaddap


----------

